# Man's best Man



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Apr 16, 2021)

How about a caption for that photo....something like this " Sure you want to go ahead with this wedding thing? "


----------



## Lara (Jun 8, 2021)

We all wonder what dogs are thinking. And they're smart enough to tell us. But is there a scientific or physical explanation?

We know why God created them to be silent companions for us...so we could have a best loyal friend who would never argue with us, hurt our feelings, judge us, laugh at us, complain, nag, sing out of tune, call us on the phone too much, say "no", boss us around, annoy us by talking too loud, too soft, too slow, using foul language, poor grammar, politically/religiously/negatively opinionated...we could go on and on....


----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2021)

Dana said:


> How about a caption for that photo....something like this " Sure you want to go ahead with this wedding thing? "


Or..."Oh, c'mon man, I look stoopid in this get-up.  You promised we were going to be _casual_..."


----------



## twinkles (Jun 8, 2021)

i dont really want to do this-------


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2021)

You realize you're marrying a dog.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2021)

....as long as I don't have to..... "Speak"!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 8, 2021)

What's Next?


----------



## MickaC (Sep 5, 2021)




----------

